# 1937 Cat Model 10 Grader: Injctor Pump Needed



## 76 c-20 crew cab (Dec 29, 2002)

Hey All!
Happy New Year, I have a 1937 Cat modle 10 grader with the 312ci. 4 cyl. I am looking for fuel injection pump assembly to replace the one that is in there now and no longer working. 

I am out here by Death Valley so I rarely get any snow to plow but man, I can make my way through the rocks and sand!

I really like this little grader and want to get it up and running again soon. Any leads or information would be greatly appreciated.

Sincerely,
Neal


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

Go to WWW.ATIS.net and sign up for the mail list, then ask there. That's Antique Tractor Internet Services, primarily focused on antique ag tractors but they have some old cat skinners there as well.


----------



## 76 c-20 crew cab (Dec 29, 2002)

Alan,
Thanks for the lead. I have gone there and posted. So far the people in the know about Cat fuel injector pumps have responded via email that this is indeed a difficult unit to find. The thinking is that a D-4 used the same injector pump so I am looking for the one that would fit this 1937 grader with a 10' blade.

Again, anyone out there that knows where this pump may be located or who might be in the know, please get in touch so I can get this unit running before it gets back up to 120 degrees during the day!

Thanks in advance!,
Neal
Death Valley


----------



## DYNA PLOW (Oct 14, 2000)

try the contractors hotline,it's a weekly publication of auctions and parts and equip. sources thru out the states. give this # a call maybe they can send you a copy. 1-800-247-2000
good luck
dan


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

You might also try the Parts and Dismantled section at Machinerytrader.com


----------



## 76 c-20 crew cab (Dec 29, 2002)

timm (& Dynaplow as well),
Thanks for the information, I am still looking for an injector pump for the grader. I will post here next week and let you all know how the search is comming. I really don't understand why they can not rebuild these old Cat injectors.

~Neal


----------



## hyperpack (Oct 24, 2002)

*Historical construction Equipment*

HCEA Online

Look at this site.


----------

